# Hi everyone... I'm a Christian Rock musician, songwriter, vocalist, producer and also lead worship at my church. Nice to be here!



## rockerchic (Mar 13, 2020)

🎸🎹🎧


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 13, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 13, 2020)

Welcome! HUGE Stryper fan here!


----------



## BassClef (Mar 13, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the land of everything vi!


----------



## thov72 (Mar 13, 2020)

Hey, welcome, worship group leader here, too.


----------



## Richard Bowling (Mar 14, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## nolotrippen (Mar 14, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Synetos (Mar 14, 2020)

Welcome! Another worship leader and songwriter here as well. 
This is a great forum with lots of helpful people. I think you will find it to be very useful.


----------



## Henu (Mar 15, 2020)

Rock is the Devil's music.


----------

